# 2007 season catch..PICKS!!



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

Well guys i got my check back from Groenewold, here are the average...

**** - 15.60 average - 32.00 High
Fox - 20.00
Grinner - 2.00 average - 3.00 High
Mink - 13 average - 17.00 high
Rats - 2.25 Average - 3.50 High
Yote - 0.00 Average - 0.00 Hight Very Rubbed...

Other than the Yote I was happy. I only had a few rats so that average was low. I didnt trap rats this year only got a few while **** traping near the creeks. Let me know what you guys think.

Thumb


----------



## Capac Trapper (Jan 17, 2008)

THUMBTRAPPER said:


> Well guys i got my check back from Groenewold, here are the average...
> 
> **** - 15.60 average - 32.00 High
> Fox - 20.00
> ...


Hopefully with the cold weather in China and Europe this year the prices on the **** will hold. There were 2 guys selling foxes in Kingston when i was there and they were getting $15 so i think your fox must have been above average. I sold 9 rats and got $4.50 for 7 of them, the other 2 were really small. Some of them $4.50 rats were caught in Nov and some were caught in late Dec and brought the same price. I think that rat prices will hopefully climb a little next year as well. It's hard to compete with the farm raised mink but it is still a thrill to catch them.


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Thumb,

My buddy averaged 15.90 on **** with a $34 high. He turned in 60 **** in the Jan. auction NAfa. 25 were only XL's and he had 8 slight damaged and 5 section #3 ****. I though he did prettty good with all the little one's he had.

He also had quite a few $5 rats and a $6 grinner.

What kind of sizes did you have on your *****?

I noticed, looking at his report from NAFA, he had almost all ( I-II ) *****. I didn't see a single ( I ) grade. Is this just what early fur grades????

KEv


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

Most Of the **** i had were Mediums to XL. I only had a few XXL ones and i am guessing them were the ones that brough 32.00. I also had quite a few small blue **** that i got at the start of the season but I still had about a $10.00 average on my blues. I think i might have did better at NAFA but i still think i did ok. And even of the fur was worth 1.00 i would still be trapping.

Thumb


----------

